# Cisco to Dewey river access



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Fish Ford is 5 more miles past Cisco. I can't speak to the condition of the access. Make sure you choose the correct channel when you pass Cisco. I think almost everything else RR is private.


----------



## go2water (Dec 20, 2003)

I tried the Fish Ford option a few years ago it did not go well.
the nice camp with the fire pits is very far from the river.
we ended up camping on a dirt road near FF it sucked...


----------



## xileff (May 27, 2009)

I think it's super fun to raft up and sleep on the boats as they drift. Lots of beaver slapping going on in that section at night.

Stash your camping gear at the Cisco take-out on your way to the put-in. Stop and pick it up after the rapids. Pull over and make dinner somewhere downstream, then pack up, rig flat with the mattresses on top, and sleep while drifting. You will probably have to wake up to push off a sandbar or willow thicket from time to time, but there's nothing to really worry about in there. In the morning, you can pull over and make breakfast/coffee, then finish your trip at Dewey Bridge, Hittle Bottom, or go ahead and run the fun Moab Daily to BLM takeout or Big Sandy. You can even go all the way to the Moab Bridge, or beyond, if you want to.


----------



## pinetree (Mar 20, 2008)

Fish Ford has a take-out. Camping under the cottonwoods. Last time we were there, the local law enforcement visited us. Trolling for whatever. Not a great spot. Just float on down to Dewey.


----------

